# This special table let's your cat be at the center of your dinning table. Good Idea? Not for my cats. :)



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2021)

Posted by
u/meister2a







Good Kitty


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2021)

No way.  My cats knew counters and tables were off limits.  They were welcome on couches, chairs & beds, especially if they wanted to snuggle.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)

What a cool gag to pull on your dinner guests!


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2021)

I like cats, but there are places where I draw the line.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2021)

Having cats stare at you while you eat is always better.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for this, @Paco Dennis


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2021)

My cats shake their heads once in a while causing them to fling their saliva everywhere. Who doesn't like exotic seasoning on their entree?


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2021)

Judycat said:


> My cats shake their heads once in a while causing them to fling their saliva everywhere. Who doesn't like exotic seasoning on their entree?


Or ear mite juice.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2021)

Or floating fur.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 20, 2021)

About 10 years ago my wife & I were business sitting for a friend during a several month long abscence.  The resident cat liked our company.   At meal times would join us and sit in an unoccupied chair at the table.  He never ever did anything but sit there and join us for our meal.  He was quite content to just be with us and on occasion be included in the conversation.  That was one really cool cat.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

I feel sorry for cats staring while people eat...  Maybe they want some of the food....


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

But maybe they are wondering why people would eat such things as we do....

Or perhaps, they wonder why the humans are eating, instead of patting and pampering them....

Or perhaps they are content, to be in the humans' company.....

If they are actually hungry, they let us know in other ways than staring, don't they?


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> I feel sorry for cats staring while people eat...  Maybe they want some of the food....


Even though cats are mainly carnivores, they'll show interest in whatever you're eating just to be sociable & get attention.
The 4 wild cats I feed will sit on my lap while I'm eating salad & act interested, even though they'd never eat it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> But maybe they are wondering why people would eat such things as we do....
> 
> Or perhaps, they wonder why the humans are eating, instead of patting and pampering them....
> 
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> Even though cats are mainly carnivores, they'll show interest in whatever you're eating just to be sociable & get attention.
> The 4 wild cats I feed will sit on my lap while I'm eating salad & act interested, even though they'd never eat it.


My daughter's cat will sit and stare because my daughter gives her some of the _people food _the cat likes..I feel sorry the cat has to wait  .


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Sometimes they would like to sniff the peoples' food, or to have a few licks,
especially if it's salty,
but they wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Sometimes they would like to sniff the peoples' food, or to have a few licks,
> especially if it's salty,
> but they wouldn't eat it.


My daughter's cat eats _people food_  but in very small amounts. When I am preparing something he comes around and at times I do give him something..like cheese.  The other cat LOVES coffee..she jumps up on the Keurig cabinet and licks the base where the cup sat. There isn't much there but she still tries. Coffee is not good for cats but perhaps the scent is attracting her..who knows...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Will you get your daughter, one of the tables in the OP,
for a gift, @Serenity4321  ?


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Will you get your daughter, one of the tables in the OP,
> for a gift, @Serenity4321  ?


No I think they are ridiculous..and I live with my daughter...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Those are both, _excellent reasons, Serenity!  

I too, will not be purchasing it.....
My cat seems to have no trouble finding locations, from which to stare at me, 
and at whatever angles she desires.    _


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)

I won't be buying one either.
I don't have a cat.


----------



## Lee (Aug 20, 2021)

I hope my Riley does not see this....he would think it a great idea.

I am trying, and I do stress the word trying, to teach him that table and counter is not his eminent domain, hard to do with an adoptee that was a little over a year old when I got him.

And I know darn well the minute my back is turned......you get my drift.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2021)

Before I eat I give whichever cat wants some, chicken or Temptations. But they know to wait until I am finished if they want anything else. They are not interested in salad or vegetables. I give them catnip if nothing else satisfies them. They are cats not people thankfully.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> What a cool gag to pull on your dinner guests!


Give each one a mallet and yell "Whack-a-Mole!"


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

I really love my kitties but Nuh!


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I like cats, but there are places where I draw the line.


When your cat can draw the line, you will make a lot of money.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I won't be buying one either.
> I don't have a cat.


 Thanks for this post!
That's the very best reason of all!  

Though, perhaps you should consider purchasing it for a gift for someone?
Not anyone you are _too close to, though! 

And not for me. 

And also, definitely not one for @Lee  and her Riley!! _


----------

